# Year and Specs of Diamondback arrival



## finny7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forum, I posted this in the Bike and Frame section and someone suggested might be best suited here.

I'm trying to identify the exact year and get the specs (frame construction) of the below 1990's diamondback arrival.

It was bought around 1996-1998 in the UK, its decals claim its a Diamondback arrival, all the decals are original, I'm thinking about replacing some of the parts and bringing it back to life as my daily commuter, the frame itself is very light but the components are entry level (acera), rims aren't straight

Any help with this would be great.

cheers,

Shaun


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

was it bought new? as I think the arrival was around in the 80's and very early 90's, came with XT components and didn't have top tube routed cables...but that doesn't mean they didnt resurrect the name later for another bike.


----------



## finny7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah it was bought new, the original arrival was 1987 and i think they brought a version out early 1990's, this one is at least 1996 possibly 1997 as it has a Nick Craig 1996 Champion decal. I think the frame is polished aluminum but would like to confirm this.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah looks aluminium, looks all original, looks to be very very low end. IS this when DB had separated into DBR for the mountain bikes and plain old diamondback for the ..e.r... big box stores., not sure when that happened.


----------



## finny7 (Jun 7, 2013)

could be, whats your opinion on adding some better components say shimano deore and changing the slightly bent rims and using as a commuter? AestheticallyI like the look of this bike with the polished aluminum against the black forks and stem


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a great start for a commuter if it seems to fit well. Saying that, I wouldn't put much money into it.


----------



## rapistwit (Jan 6, 2015)

*I had that same bike*

In about 1997 I was given a brand new DB Arrival, it was from some kind of market in Hampshire, I was given it as a thanks for helping build the Chinese restaurant extention in Farnbourough called Wings.

I rode it alot, quickly modded it into a jump-bike, use to polish the frame with Aluminium polish that I "bought" from a petrol station 

Eventually I ruined the frame by attacking it with a grinder, I thought the carbon fibre scratches looked neat, but clearly I was a idiot,
the frame did seem to develop hairline cracks around the headtube and other areas so I never trusted it much, then I gave it to a Spaniard, I imagine it got melt down because it was 7005 Aluminium.

I never forget the first time I rode it, and how well it went.
** bike tho tbh, V light tho.


----------

